

The Downside to Freelancing - arthurk
http://manwithnoblog.com/2008/07/14/the-downside-to-freelancing/

======
simianstyle
I just quit my job and started freelancing, and one thing that I have to point
out is that although I'm working from home now, It still sometimes feels like
a 9-5 job. I can only handle one contract at a time, and will get burned out
if I do more than 8-10 hours of work a day. The weekends are all mine however
(including Fridays).

